# Installation imprimante Epson Stylus SX510W en wifi



## Hugo38760 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Je n'arrive pas à installer mon imprimante Epson Stylus SX510W en wifi avec OSX Lion.

Si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ce serait cool d'avoir de l'aide car la je suis obligé de la laisser brancher tout le temps.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## choufre (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai également le problème. Je souhaite effectuer une install wifi sur mon MacBook Air (qui n'a donc qu'un seul port usb). 

J'ai lancé l'install depuis le CD fourni, ts les pgm se sont bien installés. 

Par contre il faut ensuite connecter l'imprimante en usb pour configurer le wifi. Et là, je suis coincé, car le port USB est utilisé par le lecteur CD.

Qqun a-t-il une idée?

Je vais de mon côté regarder si je px faire une copie de l'image iso du cd, pour lancer l'install depuis le disque dur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------

Bon j'ai réussi à faire une copie iso du disque grace au programme "utilitaires de disque", dans les utilitaires. 

Du coup j'arrive à lancer l'install une fois le lecteur CD débranché. 

Par contre, pour lancer depuis le finder, j'ai besoin d'avoir les droits admin. Hier, pour m'en sortir je me suis déconnecté puis ai ouvert une session en admin. N'y a-t-il pas plus simple? 

Autre précision, vu que les logiciels sont déjà installés, je pensais ne pas avoir à refaire cette install. Hors, je n'arrive pas à escamoter cette étape avant la config finale de la connexion wifi.


----------

